# Round one to the shrub



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't believe he smelled like alcohol :googly:

http://www.newsdaily.com/Quirks/UPI-1-20070122-17501800-bc-us-shrubwarrior.xml


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I am glad they withheld my name but they got my age wrong.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good thing you got out early, SB. When's the trial?


----------

